

Turn a Commodore 64 into a Midi Synthesizer. Cartridge + Impressive Software - harel
http://www.mssiah.com/

======
csixty4
I've seen some live performances with MSSIAH and it's even more impressive in
person. The UI isn't just pretty. If you're used to working with a 303 or 909,
it's just a low-resolution version of that interface. I wish I had a good
excuse to buy one.

~~~
harel
You don't need a good excuse... Any excuse would do really.

